# New 6'x3' Closed Chamber PVC Enclosure!



## Spencertretter (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Just wanted to share my new custom enclosure I purchased from professional located near me. PVC is definitely more expensive than Plywood which I know most of you recommend but I really wanted to have a sleek design that is a lot lighter than the tank I had previously. Before this tank I had a 4'x2' plywood tank I built myself. As my Redfoot Tortoise is getting larger I thought he needed a bit of an upgrade so I went with 6'x3'. 

With a lot of research and searching I came across Jon's Custom Creations and Reptiles on FaceBook. He had by far the best prices and was a super nice guy who actually cared about his customers. What was really awesome was the fact that he built whatever size you wanted, A lot of these PVC reptile cages you can buy online only have certain sizes that are around 18" high which aren't ideal for tortoises. 

I highly recommend checking his Facebook page out if you are interested. He lives in Greenville, Pennsylvania and delivers for a small price if you live close by. You can also pickup or have the tanks shipped. 

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=jon's custom creations and reptiles.

Here are some of the pictures I have taken thus far:


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 3, 2018)

I like the enclosure! But your choice of football teams...well..not so much! [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 4, 2018)

That’s really Nice!!!


----------



## henry2412 (Sep 11, 2018)

Beautiful enclosure, how tall is it?


----------



## Alex Z (Oct 21, 2018)

Great job. Did you plants to the enclosure? Soil?


----------

